# A man with hands as cold as ice- metaphor, or real?



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

In the Eagles song "Lyin Eyes" you have this-



> Late at night a big old house gets lonely
> I guess every form of refuge has its price
> And it breaks her heart to think her love is only
> Given to a man with hands as cold as ice


Forget about what the song, yes I know it’s all about cheating. Just wondering if ice cold hands physical thing or just metaphorical? Have women been with guys with such cold hands they're turned off by thoughts of anything physical? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> In the Eagles song "Lyin Eyes" you have this-
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if this is a physical thing or just metaphorical? Have women been with guys with such cold hands they're turned off by thoughts of anything physical? Asking for a friend.


Nah, seems like it works for Angel, Spike, others..

Oh you mean irl? 

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

I've always heard it, "Cold hands, Warm heart."


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Numb26 said:


> I've always heard it, "Cold hands, Warm heart."


Hesrd it from guys or women?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> Hesrd it from guys or women?


It's an idiom


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I think this falls under stupid questions.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

My wife says my hands are too hot...


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I think this falls under stupid questions.


Is that a male or female perspective?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Um it's a metaphor. 

Just like lyin' eyes.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Livvie said:


> Um it's a metaphor.
> 
> Just like lyin' eyes.


Have you known a guy with ice cold hands? And if so, it didn’t bother you?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I believe Our Maker made ladies boobs to be the perfect hand-warmers!


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Shaiji leonards said:


> *REDACTED *


9 identical posts in different groups. Are you in a contest to see how many rules your spam message can break? I’ve reported this message to the mods.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> Have you known a guy with ice cold hands? And if so, it didn’t bother you?


Geeeezzz. It's not literal cold hands. 

Omg, so I just read all of the lyrics. She's with a dude with "hands as cold as ice", meaning, he doesn't turn her on, light her on fire sexually. So she goes out and cheats on him!

I live in New England, sometimes we have zero degree weather for weeks, everyone - man woman child dog - here has cold hands time and again.

Why are you obsessed with this line from an Eagles song????


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Livvie said:


> Geeeezzz. It's not literal cold hands.
> 
> Omg, so I just read all of the lyrics. She's with a dude with "hands as cold as ice", meaning, he doesn't turn her on, light her on fire sexually. So she goes out and cheats on him!
> 
> ...


Forget about the song. Just the question. Have you ever encountered a partner or potential partner with ice cold hands? I know what the song’s about. This is just about ice cold hands.

I thought I made all they clear in my original post. I’ll reword as needed. Thanks.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I already answered your question. I live in New England. It gets cold as **** here and everyone gets cold hands. So yeah I've encountered men with cold hands.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Livvie said:


> I already answered your question. I live in New England. It gets cold as **** here and everyone gets cold hands. So yeah I've encountered men with cold hands.


I should have been more specific. Cold hands when you would have expected they’d be warm (normal). Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Well....you know, every form of refuge has its price.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Casual Observer said:


> 9 identical posts in different groups. Are you in a contest to see how many rules your spam message can break? I’ve reported this message to the mods.


*Moderator notice:- *Please do not encourage spammers or trolls by interacting with them and certainly please do not quote their nonsense.

If you see a spammer or a suspected troll, please just report them to the moderators.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Casual Observer said:


> In the Eagles song "Lyin Eyes" you have this-
> 
> 
> 
> Forget about what the song, yes I know it’s all about cheating. Just wondering if ice cold hands physical thing or just metaphorical? Have women been with guys with such cold hands they're turned off by thoughts of anything physical? Asking for a friend.


Yes. It's caused by circulatory disorders such as Raynaud's disease.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> I should have been more specific. Cold hands when you would have expected they’d be warm (normal). Sorry for the confusion.


I don't expect someone's hands will be not be cold unless it's summer and freaking hot out. Loads of people have naturally cold hands.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

What about Cool Hand Luke?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Let me guess... your wife had some sort of rude outlandish reaction just because your hands were cold. Am I right?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Livvie said:


> Let me guess... your wife had some sort of rude outlandish reaction just because your hands were cold. Am I right?


Ancient history and dealt with long ago. Just never considered it might be something more than just a metaphor in that song. You’ve never caught something in an old song that you’d never really thought about before?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Livvie said:


> Let me guess... your wife had some sort of rude outlandish reaction just because your hands were cold. Am I right?


My wife hates getting “colded” by feet or hands, but she will not hesitate to do it to me. I accept it willingly.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Yes. It's caused by circulatory disorders such as Raynaud's disease.


Which is what made me wonder if that’s where it comes from. Mine is barely under control using meds, been 10 years since it’s caused issues for my wife. But the trigger temp goes higher year by year. For riding my bicycle in the cold, I now use electrically heated gloves.

But my post was a serious question; whether women had issues with guys who have Really cold hands. And I got “triggered” to bring it up when hearing the song and just had never considered it could be more than a metaphor.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

ccpowerslave said:


> My wife hates getting “colded” by feet or hands, but she will not hesitate to do it to me. I accept it willingly.


I would much rather be in the position of warming up my wife in bed because she’s cold, than not wanting to snuggle because we’re both warm.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Casual Observer said:


> I would much rather be in the position of warming up my wife in bed because she’s cold, than not wanting to snuggle because we’re both warm.


My wife is cold all the time except when she goes into deep sleep she gets really hot. Very odd…


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

ccpowerslave said:


> My wife is cold all the time except when she goes into deep sleep she gets really hot. Very odd…


When I think my wife is really hot, her solution is usually that I take a cold shower. 

(we’re gradually getting past that)


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Yes. It's caused by circulatory disorders such as Raynaud's disease.


Good.

More so, the cold *Blue Toes, *knowledgeable Welshman!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

ccpowerslave said:


> My wife is cold all the time except when she goes into deep sleep she gets really hot. Very odd…


Certain medications such as water pills and BP meds can cause this.
As can hyperthyroidism, Diabetes, etc. Caffeine is another cause.
Sleep Apnea, the list goes on!!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

SunCMars said:


> Certain medications such as water pills and BP meds can cause this.
> As can hyperthyroidism, Diabetes, etc. Caffeine is another cause.
> Sleep Apnea, the list goes on!!


Yeah… she goes to the doctor for physicals as do I so none of those.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Numb26 said:


> I've always heard it, "Cold hands, Warm heart."


Guys have the cold hands, the wives have the cold feet and they think your legs are their personal foot warmers!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> Ancient history and dealt with long ago. Just never considered it might be something more than just a metaphor in that song. You’ve never caught something in an old song that you’d never really thought about before?


Thing in the song is she married an old rich man for comfort/financial. Not love.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Divinely Favored said:


> Thing in the song is she married an old rich man for comfort/financial. Not love.


Ah! Hence the cold hands...


----------

